# Hows nimmi ice as of feb 1st



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Wondering how the ice is at nimmi if anybody been out and about.looking to go sat or sunday.or maybe both days.lol


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Was out last night 6 to 8 inches of good ice. Didn't get anything to bite


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was out on Tuesday off of C-6. Ice was 5-7" and ramp was good. Fishing sucked but getting ready for another round after breakfast.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Dyson92 said:


> I was out on Tuesday off of C-6. Ice was 5-7" and ramp was good. Fishing sucked but getting ready for another round after breakfast.





vib-E said:


> Wondering how the ice is at nimmi if anybody been out and about.looking to go sat or sunday.or maybe both days.lol


I haven't stopped fishing Nimisila, always been safe


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be there Saturday morning to test it.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be out there to in the morning.not sure what part of the lake tho.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I haven't tried by the dam yet. I might set up there.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Ill be there sat morning.prob c6 again


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow not to many people out on nimi this morning.saw 8 on the drive around


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ice is good


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm getting a late start. on my way . save me a crappie hole.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

2 bites cpl marks.no fish.tried in 19.5 now im in 21.5.may go 12-16ft before i leave.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

1 perch over here. no other bites. 20 fow


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

PHATE said:


> 1 perch over here. no other bites. 20 fow



I always do well in 10 to 12 fow this time of year!


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

I've tried 6-12 feet currently off the nimisila rd ramp. All small fish.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fished by the campground . Half dozen gills n 2 perch all went back in.Brrrr it was cold


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Just moved to 10ft.see how this goes


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

shanewilliamson said:


> I've tried 6-12 feet currently off the nimisila rd ramp. All small fish.


Sounds like you need to keep moving around in the same depth until you find the bigger fish. Sometimes you have to just weed through the smaller fish to get the bigger ones. Some days I never even find bigger fish. But that's fishing!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Big ole skunk for me.lol


----------

